# Hey guys, this rescue needs our help. Quick vote!



## silversaddle1 (Apr 13, 2013)

I know this has nothing to do with PM recovery or e-scrap, but these guys need our help. There are a pretty good bunch of guys on this forum, I though maybe we could help this rescue out. They get enough votes, they win $1000.00! Does no cost you anything to vote but a second or two of your time.

Noxx, if you don't want this post here, I understand, but this group is 100% legit.

Scott

Please help this rescue win the $1000.00 grant. Just takes a few seconds to vote. *The price of hay is just killing them.* They are good people, I know them and the work they do.

Just go to this link:

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/ars/shelter-challenge

Search Iowa for Lusco farms and vote!

Please take a minute to help out!

Thanks!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 13, 2013)

I gave them a vote.

Dave


----------



## necromancer (Apr 13, 2013)

i also voted

if you vote, post that you did and keep this on top for others to see


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 13, 2013)

I also voted.

My dog came from a rescue place like that. He is 1 great dog.


----------



## Rustjunkie (Apr 13, 2013)

It wouldn't be fair to make an animal live the way I do.......but they just wander onto my property an stay........ What can I say?.
I voted


----------



## kane333 (Apr 13, 2013)

I voted. Our pit came from a rescue also.


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Apr 13, 2013)

I posted a vote too.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2013)

I gave a vote. Hope they get the grant.

Kevin


----------



## ctgresale (Apr 14, 2013)

good luck for a great cause, I gave them a vote


----------



## flash (Apr 15, 2013)

Just voted ,ill try tommorow again they say one vote a day until april 28, the more votes the better. good luck to you Lusco Farms Rescue
Malvern, IA 51551


----------



## Smack (Apr 15, 2013)

Done 8)


----------



## alexxx (Apr 15, 2013)

voted


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Apr 15, 2013)

flash said:


> ... they say one vote a day until april 28, the more votes the better....
> 
> 
> > Thanks for pointing that out flash. I missed that on my visit to the site.


----------



## darshevo (Apr 16, 2013)

Voted - I'd like to note this takes a matter of seconds. They do not ask for any form of identifying information or anything of that sort. The only typing is a captcha code that (at least mine) was actually legible


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 17, 2013)

Voted. 

I love animals, they make me smile everyday, no matter what else is going on in my life. 

Steve


----------



## rusty (Apr 17, 2013)

Voted

The rules state that we can cast 1 vote per day until the end of the contest, http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/ars/shelter-challenge


----------



## rusty (Apr 20, 2013)

silversaddle1 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with PM recovery or e-scrap, but these guys need our help. There are a pretty good bunch of guys on this forum, I though maybe we could help this rescue out. They get enough votes, they win $1000.00! Does no cost you anything to vote but a second or two of your time.
> 
> Noxx, if you don't want this post here, I understand, but this group is 100% legit.
> 
> ...



Come on guys lets give Silversaddle our support, we can vote once a day until the contest ends April 28th. I've been doing my part.

Lusco Farms is 2nd place we need more votes.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi all,

Come on member go and vote it only takes 2 min of your time. You give them no info of your to them. My dog is been the greatest in my family. Please go and vote.

Jack


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! Hay is around $250.00 a ton around here, it's killing them. You should see them walk down the road with the donkeys following them like dogs! Cracks me up!


----------



## kelly (Apr 21, 2013)

They got my vote.


----------



## poudouche (Apr 21, 2013)

kelly said:


> They got my vote.


i voted for iowa lusco farm


----------



## jonenviro (Apr 24, 2013)

My first post...I will vote!


----------

